

Using symlinks to sync with Dropbox on a Mac - ikarandeep
http://ikarandeep.tumblr.com/post/84739976341/using-symlinks-to-sync-with-dropbox-on-a-mac

======
kseistrup
Sooner or later this will break. I used this method for years. However, the
latest versions of Dropbox (around 2.6.7) screwed the whole thing up: since
Dropbox doesn't support symlinks, it frequently “thinks” that the permissions
of the symlinks is the permissions that the linked-to files should have. And
since symlinks often look like “lrwxrwxrwx” it will chmod the original files
0777, i.e. user, group AND world writable, which is probably not what you
want.

E.g., I had symlinked my webserver's directories into Dropbox, only to find
out that all the files had their permissions changed to “-rwxrwxrwx”.

Your mileage may vary, but be sure you know what you're doing. Dropbox is
unreliable with symlinks.

~~~
ikarandeep
Thanks for the info. I just checked and I'm using 2.6.31 which seems to be the
latest version:
[https://www.dropbox.com/release_notes](https://www.dropbox.com/release_notes)

Also just checked permissions on files and they seem to be correct.

I'm running OS X 10.9.2

